# Amazon account was hacked!!



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2016)

Interesting Read...

_In her post, Pillai has also raised some very pertinent questions regarding the rules and regulations governing online shopping not only in India, but world over. These include:

* The lack of speedy crisis response and language support for customers in emergency situations.

* She also asks, "...why it's easy to use credit cards outside India without the two-step verification process that is mandatory in India? Why doesn't Amazon have a system like that of Google where every suspicious activity is reported/ looked into?"

* Another concern raised by her is, "why does Amazon make it so easy to change account details like email address without any confirmation mail from existing address and why doesn't it allow customers to challenge any change in account details by providing a link in its confirmation email sent to customer post changes made." As the mail she received from Amazon simply stated that her email ID has been changed, simply assuming that the access to account was authentic.

* Another valid question raised by Pillai is: Why are there no filtering mechanisms to differentiate urgent pleas from routine requests on social media from Amazon?_

*Source : *'My Amazon account was hacked', a first-person account | Gadgets No


----------



## CharlesRTerry (Nov 1, 2016)

You should contact amazon customer support. Only they can help you.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 1, 2016)

@CharlesRTerry   ^^  Did you even made an effort to go through the post ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2016)

I did not hear of any big security breach at amazon's end - like the one sony and yahoo suffered. And Surekha Pillai said her account got hacked. Made me wonder did she even use a strong password /  used the same e-mail on different website with same password that she kept on amazon. Remember her account got hacked first and then the hacker placed all those orders through her stored card's details ( This one is a very bad policy by amazon and many other like wise website where they forcefully store card details ).

Also she could have shared some screenshots of her hacked amazonn accounts order page, e-mail she received from amazon with blurring the private details of her. This would be very much helpful for the others.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2016)

^^Yes...and how the hacker got the OTP for Visa transactions


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2016)

I smell fish 

On a side note : Stupid amazon.in stopped shipping all amzon fulfilled items to my pinocde from today. I've 6k+ gift voucher balance so I'm now a bit worried. But hopefully everything will sorted out soon.


----------

